# I wish I had...?



## mike2008

Bună!
I wish to send a message to my female friend, can someone please help me translate it.
"I wish I had a picture of you, so I could see your pretty face when we are apart"
Mulţumesc.


----------



## cosmin

"I wish I had a picture of you, so I could see your pretty face when we are apart"
*"Mi-aş fi dorit sa am o poză cu tine, asfel încât să-ţi văd frumoasa faţă când suntem despărţiţi"*


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult cosmin.


----------



## cosmin

Cu placere.


----------

